# I'm giving up with IRD freewneels



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I previously endorsed IRD freewheels on this board, but recent experience has changed my opinion.

I bought a 6 speed IRD freewheel from Rivendell. Instead of a smooth "zzzz" when freewheeling it went "Thkk, thkk, thkk" every wheel rotation and I could feel it in the pedals. So i returned it and Rivendell sent another. Same problem. 

When I hold it in my hand I can feel some kind on interference and thhe pawls clunk for about 1/4 of a rotation, then there is almost no resistance for 3/4 of a rotation and I can barely feel the pawls freewheeling. It's going backto Riv today. I'll go with an ugly Shimano.

The 7 speed IRD freewheel I bought last year is still fine, but it has less than 1000 miles and my confidence in it is dwindling.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I bought an IRD 7 speed freewheel because it was the only one I could find with the 13-24 cogs. But I am not that thrilled with it. It works okay but doesn't sound right when freewheeling. I'll go with some other brand next time.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I was considering going with IRD as I thought they might be the only game in town for freewheels. Guess I'll have to reconsider. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a problem with a speed IRD 13-32; it turned into a 2-way freewheel! Harris cyclery stated that there was a problem with the early versions. Harris states that any version 3 from IRD should be OK, and that is all they stock. i hope it's true. As much as I liked shimano, the step from 24 to 34 i find to be too much. also, they have stopped making the 11-34 and 13-34. Sun race has some frewheels, we use one on my wife's turing bike without any issues.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Sunrace freewheel in a 13-28 that works wonderfully well. 

You can, at least in Asia, still get a Shimano 7 speed in a couple of sizes as well.

I have, don't laugh, a Falcon 8 speed freewheel that is actually quite nice. Evidently they make a couple of nicer ones for some of the bikes here that still use Shimano 8 Speed shifters but a cheaper freewheel hub. It is a chromed, hyper-glide freewheel in a 13 - 28 8 speed.


----------

